# Woodstone @ Massanutten -- Wireless?



## mtforeman (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi folks,

We're staying at a Woodstone unit next week, 2br partial kitchen. Can anybody give me an update on the current wireless situation (or lack thereof) or cost per unit or per computer, etc?

Also, does anyone know if At&T gets good signal there?

On a completely unrelated note, does anyone know if the grills are on porches in the Woodstone section and (if so) are they gas or charcoal?

Thanks so much for any and all advice.  This was our first RCI exchange!!

Chelle


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was in a Woodstone unit around Christmas.  WiFi was free. Can't comment on AT&T.  I was in a deluxe unit (not Luxury) and the grill (gas) was only on the porches of the units that did not have the full kitchen.  I think they have grills on both of the lock off portions in the Luxury units.  If your unit does not have a grill they have additional gas grills at the Lambert park at 60 Woodstone Drive.
All the Friday check ins are into Luxury units.  I don't think you can tell from your RCI confirmation if you have a Luxury or Deluxe unit if you have a Saturday or Sunday check in.


----------



## mtforeman (Jun 5, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I was in a Woodstone unit around Christmas.  WiFi was free. Can't comment on AT&T.  I was in a deluxe unit (not Luxury) and the grill (gas) was only on the porches of the units that did not have the full kitchen.  I think they have grills on both of the lock off portions in the Luxury units.  If your unit does not have a grill they have additional gas grills at the Lambert park at 60 Woodstone Drive.
> All the Friday check ins are into Luxury units.  I don't think you can tell from your RCI confirmation if you have a Luxury or Deluxe unit if you have a Saturday or Sunday check in.



Thanks for all you advice!    We are going in on Saturday, since my oldest son is graduating high school Friday night.   We got our confirmation from Massanutten that it is a Deluxe unit.  We have a partial kitchen, which is why I was wondering about the grill.  That's great news about Wifi!  My kids will be thrilled.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jun 5, 2012)

We have AT&T and the reception was fine with the exception of being a little spotty on the golf course.  The units and main areas were fine.


----------



## dawna (Jun 5, 2012)

mtforeman said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We're staying at a Woodstone unit next week, 2br partial kitchen. Can anybody give me an update on the current wireless situation (or lack thereof) or cost per unit or per computer, etc?
> 
> ...




Hi Chelle, 

Woodstone has free wifi, yes AT&T has good signal.  we were just there two weeks ago, and now my daughter in there from Houston with her family.  my husband and I plan to drive up Thursday night to visit with them for the weekend since they will be there for two weeks.  

we had the Luxury unit and so does my daughter.  the grills are located on your porches if you don't have a full kitchen.  however, there are grills right out side near the parking lot.  

If you never been there Massanutten has lots to do there.  your kids will love being there, and so would you.  those mountain are beautiful.   hope you have fun.

Dawna


----------



## belfry (Jun 6, 2012)

mtforeman said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We're staying at a Woodstone unit next week, 2br partial kitchen. Can anybody give me an update on the current wireless situation (or lack thereof) or cost per unit or per computer, etc?
> 
> ...



We just left Woodstone, after a 5 night stay. It was wonderful.  I cannot wait to go back again.

 current wireless situation (or lack thereof) or cost per unit or per computer, etc?  free;great connection

if the grills are on porches in the Woodstone section and (if so) are they gas or charcoal? sorry don't know

Belfry


----------

